# Graindelavoix doeing Gesualdo will this happen sooner or later?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i beleived ''manicotage'' thecnique would embelished Gesualdo music, what about flavoring Gesualdo sacred work vol 1-2 this is the idea of the century please graindelavoix hear my prayer even if Gesualdo italian , flavoring is music would be sweet and kind..

Im one of your fanboy i order two title from graindelavoix and expecting two more if lucky, sometime ordering take time.But the patience required so rewarding.

i love belgium i love the walloon and flemish people have a nice day your faithfull franco-flemish explorator adventureous buyer deprofundis.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Since i beleived ''manicotage'' thecnique would embelished Gesualdo music, what about flavoring Gesualdo sacred work vol 1-2 this is the idea of the century please graindelavoix hear my prayer even if Gesualdo italian , flavoring is music would be sweet and kind..
> 
> Im one of your fanboy i order two title from graindelavoix and expecting two more if lucky, sometime ordering take time.But the patience required so rewarding.
> 
> ...


Well they're performing the Machaut mass in Antwerp soon, I may go, you can fly to Paris and then catch a train.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Well they're performing the Machaut mass in Antwerp soon, I may go, you can fly to Paris and then catch a train.


Flying to Amsterdam is another option, TGV direct Amsterdam- Antwerp


----------

